# Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen



## Sebastian-S (11. September 2008)

Wollte mal fragen ob mir mal jemand ein gewässer sagen kann wo man sehr gut hechte fangen kann . Damit ich überhaupt mal einen an den hacken bekomme!
Habe meinen angelschein jetzt seit 1 jahr und leider konnte ich bis lang noch keinen hecht oder zander überlisten. Bitte helft mir ein super gutes gewässer zufinden.

wo ich bis jetzt gewesen bin

http://www.seen.de/seebi/seedetails/Freilinger_See.html

http://www.seen.de/seebi/seedetails/Laacher_See

Danke schon im voraus


----------



## LocalPower (11. September 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Hier bei uns in der Havel kann man recht gut Zander fangen :q
Sind auch nur schlappe 615km von dir bis zu uns :m

Frag evtl. mal in dem entsprechend deiner Postleitzahl passenden Forum #h


----------



## HD4ever (11. September 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

dann mal los Richtung der Bodden bei Rügen ... :m

da gibts aber auch bestimmt nähere Gewässer die nicht sooooo schlecht sind ...


----------



## Checco (11. September 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Ich habe mir die 2 Gewässer mal auf den Bildern näher betrachtet, wenn da keine Hechte drinn sind fress ich nen Besen.
Womit hast du denn versucht die Räuber zu überlisten?
Der zuerst verlinkte See ist wahrscheinlich einfacher zu befischen als der Größere.
Wasser genug hast du ja im Umkreis von 40 Kilometern.
Schreib mal was dazu wie und womit du angelst, also welche Köder usw.
Ich habe eben mal was im Internet gesucht und mußte feststellen das der Laacher See ein super Hechtgewässer sein soll und der Freilinger See wird auch Hechte haben weil man dort einen pro Tag entnehmen darf.


----------



## TRANSformator (11. September 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Hallo erstmal,
dein Misserfolg liegt sicher nicht am Gewässer, sondern mehr an deiner Technik. In den gewässern gibts sicherlich einige Hechte. Um dir etwas konkreteres zu sagen, solltest du uns erstmal mitteilen, wie du dort gefischt hast.
Ich würde es an diesen gewässern zuerst immer mit klassischen Kunstködern versuchen. Die kann man notfalls auch mit der gammeligsten Gerätekombination erfolgreich fischen. Ein Hecht ist eigentlich kein Kunststück. Würde es ersmal mit Wobblern, Spinnern udn Blinkern versuchen. Zander wird damit natürlich etwas schwerer.

Ganz wichtig dabei: Man muss immer wieder werfen und werfen, irgendwann rappelt es. bin selbst nicht der Geduldigste udn sag mir das auch immer wieder. Wie oft hast du es denn dort auf Hecht probiert?


----------



## Ulli3D (11. September 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Du musst nur tief genug fischen. Im Laacher See mit einem Bötchen mit Wobblern in 7 - 10 m Lauftiefe.

Zumindest hast Du sie schon mal im Wasser gesucht :q


----------



## barschzocker1961 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

ja ich kenne noch eine super hecht stelle!!!
ich kann sie dir per pn schicken denn diese stelle soll nicht so bekannt werden habe schlechte erfahrungen gemacht :r
außerdem hatt ein kumpel von mir dort schon an einen tag 2 wahnsinns barsche von 54,61cm gefangen ohne scheiß kein witz habe bilder


----------



## Sebastian-S (12. September 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal,
> dein Misserfolg liegt sicher nicht am Gewässer, sondern mehr an deiner Technik. In den gewässern gibts sicherlich einige Hechte. Um dir etwas konkreteres zu sagen, solltest du uns erstmal mitteilen, wie du dort gefischt hast.
> Ich würde es an diesen gewässern zuerst immer mit klassischen Kunstködern versuchen. Die kann man notfalls auch mit der gammeligsten Gerätekombination erfolgreich fischen. Ein Hecht ist eigentlich kein Kunststück. Würde es ersmal mit Wobblern, Spinnern udn Blinkern versuchen. Zander wird damit natürlich etwas schwerer.
> 
> Ganz wichtig dabei: Man muss immer wieder werfen und werfen, irgendwann rappelt es. bin selbst nicht der Geduldigste udn sag mir das auch immer wieder. Wie oft hast du es denn dort auf Hecht probiert?




Also am Freilinger see bin ich schon mindestens 8 mal hab schon mit köfi am grund und mit der pose gefischt. wobbler blinker spinner jerkbait usw hab eigendlich schon alles da gefischt!

Am Laacher see bin ich bis jetzt 1 mal gewesen mit nem Kumpel wir haben tieflaufende wobbler hinterm boot hergeschlept mit kleinen blinkern die uferkanten abgeblinkert  und mit köfi an der posenmontage haben wirs probiert! aber nie hatten wir glück dabei gehabt.
Mag schon sein das meine technick nicht die beste ist aber ich weiß nich was ich falsch machen soll!?#q


----------



## Dirk30 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Der Laacher See ist nicht so besonders gut mit Hecht, da gibt es bessere Gewässer.


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (12. September 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Hallo Sebastian,

ohne die Gewässer zu kennen:
Du warst ca. 9 mal los, bist Anfänger und kennt die beiden Seen nicht wirklich gut.
Du hast bei diesen ca. 9 Versuchen ca. 9 Angelarten/Ködervariationen ausprobiert.
Und nix gefangen?
Sebastian, das ist angeln.
Versuchs einfach weiter.


----------



## theundertaker (12. September 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Seh ich genauso wie "Dienststelle-Ast" (geiler Name ;-))....ich habe letztes Jahr angefangen zu angeln und habe bisher einen Hecht gefangen und 7 Zander...mehr auch noch nicht, aber derzeit habe ich mir ne gute Stelle und Methode auf die Zandrinos angeeignet und fange die jetzt auch...auf KöFi =)

Und demnächst vielleicht auch auf GuFi...hab mir ne geilo Spinnrute und ne coole Rolle geholt und damit gehts nächste Woche ab auf die Pirsch... ;-)

Versuchs einfach weiter....9 mal angeln ist nichts...wenn du erstmal 60 mal losgezogen bist, dann wirste auch um viele Erfahrungen reicher sein und benötigst keine Hilfe mehr, weil du dann selber gute Stellen und Köder + Montagen gefunden hast...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Angler-NRW (12. September 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



barschzocker1961 schrieb:


> dort schon an einen tag 2 wahnsinns *barsche von 54,61cm gefangen ohne scheiß kein witz habe bilder*



Dann lass mal sehen. 61 cm Barsch wär echt der Hammer.

@sebastian: Dienststelle-Ast hat sowas von recht#6. Einfach weiterprobieren. Irgendwann klappts.:m


----------



## Fishing-Conny (12. September 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

den freilinger kenn ich  ...dort bin ich 2 mal gewesen ....das erste mal war sehr mau ...nichts als rotaugen gekriegt ...beim 2. mal konnte ich mit braunen gummifischen(ich glaube slottershads waren das) 2 schöne zander und nen untermaßigen hecht fangen ....versuch dein glück am nordufer da wo die inseln um wasser sind ....ziemlich gute ecke aber leider auch einige hänger ....wenn du zeit hast vielleicht auchmal nachtangeln gehen(wenns dort erlaubt ist bin mir da nicht ganz sicher)mit köderfischen am grund wirds irgendwann schon klappen oder du klopfst den seegrund mal mit gummifischen ab


----------



## Seele (12. September 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Also wenn ich mir das so anschau, würd ich einfach auch mal bei den versunkenen Bäumen fischen. Okay ich bin manchmal Kamikaze was Köder betrifft, aber da drin stehen nunmal die Hechte und dann opfer ich lieber mal nen Köder. Allerdings mit Boot kann man die meisten ja noch retten. Versuch doch einfach mal nen Bull Frog oder sowas durchzuschleppen. Hat mir erst mal (allerdings vom Ufer) auch wieder nen netten Hecht beschert. 

Viel Petri noch


----------



## barschzocker1961 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

ok ich bestell mir ein neues usb kabel (alte ist kaputt:r) 
dann stelle ich denn barsch rein


----------



## Dirk30 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



barschzocker1961 schrieb:


> ok ich bestell mir ein neues usb kabel (alte ist kaputt:r)
> dann stelle ich denn barsch rein



Hi Barschzocker,

wo bleiben denn die Fotos von den Monsterbarschen ?


----------



## davis (29. September 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Nen 60+ Barsch hab ich noch nie gesehen...bin gespannt...


----------



## Blauzahn (29. September 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



davis schrieb:


> Nen 60+ Barsch hab ich noch nie gesehen...bin gespannt...



dito.
wo bleiben die Fotos? #h


----------



## HEWAZA (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Na hast dein USB Kabel schon bekommen?


----------



## Arbun (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

60+ Barsch würd ich auch gern sehen:m

Also zum eigentl. Thema: 9 mal Fischen ist nicht so viel, angle das erste Jahr am Rhein und dachte nach ersten paar malen, das es keine Raubfische gibt, bis ich dan langsam zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort mit dem zufällig aktuellen Köder war und schon hatte ich paar schöne Fischlis, erst nur Hecht kontakt, und letztens nen ordentlichen... #a

Wichtig ist geduldig und flexibel zu sein... schau dir auch das Beuteschema in deinem Gewässer an (Größe/Art der Fischbrut/Futterfische etc.) Versuchs mal auch zu versch. Tageszeiten, Wetter... :m


----------



## barschzocker1961 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

nein habe ich noch nicht müsste bald kommen keine angst die bilder kommen noch


----------



## HEWAZA (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



barschzocker1961 schrieb:


> nein habe ich noch nicht müsste bald kommen keine angst die bilder kommen noch


 
Und?
Bin schon sehr gespannt.

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Ich denke 6 Wochen Lieferzeit sind bei einem USB-Kabel schon normal...

Ich hoffe, die Speicherkarte ist inzwischen nicht kaputt gegangen oder geklaut worden? |kopfkrat

Wie habe ich letztlich in einer Signatur so schön gelesen: "Pics or it didn´t happen"... |sagnix|muahah:|sagnix


----------



## HEWAZA (7. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Hallo barschzocker1961,

bin immer noch sehr gespannt auf die Bilder, wäre schön wenn du sie hier reinstellen könntest.

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Mensch Hewaza, Du bist aber auch hartnäckig... #6


----------



## maesox (7. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

.....genau,immer dran bleiben!!!!!#6


----------



## schadstoff (7. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Barschzocker hat sich vllt nen selbstbaukit für ein Usb kabel gekauft und braucht noch en weilchen für das geflechte ^^


Als unmöglich ist ja ein 60er Barsch nicht aber es wäre doch schon ein absoluter ausnahmefisch wenn nicht sogar Rekordverdächtig !!


----------



## HEWAZA (7. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



barschzocker1961 schrieb:


> ohne scheiß kein witz habe bilder


 


barschzocker1961 schrieb:


> ok ich bestell mir ein neues usb kabel (alte ist kaputt:r)
> dann stelle ich denn barsch rein


 


barschzocker1961 schrieb:


> nein habe ich noch nicht müsste bald kommen keine angst die bilder kommen noch


 
Solch eine Selbstsicherheit lässt mich hoffen das es doch noch Bilder zu sehen gibt#6.

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## maesox (7. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

*54,61 cm !!!!!!!!! Heia Safari!!!!!!!* 




*;-)))))))*


----------



## Micha:R (7. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

hmm ob da noch  bildchns kommen? #c #d


----------



## GiantKiller (7. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

picture, or it didn't happen!


----------



## Aal-Round-Talent (7. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

nen 61er Barsch??? oder wovon redet Ihr? #c#d habe jetzt mal quer gelesen und ich frage mich ob das Sinn macht zu schreiben - aber ich wollte mal anfragen ob Du nen einheimischen Flußbarsch meinst oder doch einen Amerikanischen Großmaul Barsch?
Mein schönster Zander dieses Jahr war en 75er. gehört ja auch zur Barschart :q

Zurück zum Trööd: Versuchs noch ein wenig am Laacher See. Früher war der Super aber mitlerweile wirds da immer weniger, trotzdem ist noch was da!
Aber Dir wurden hier ja schon super Tips gegeben, wie z. B. Boden abklopfen, in der nähe der im Wasser stehenden Bäume usw. versuchs einfach weiter und gib nicht auf - dann klappt´s auch mit der Nachbrin.

Petri


----------



## angelspezi82 (7. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

60er Flußbarsch ist doch nix. Ich kenne jmd der erzählt mir immer von seinen 70er Barschen aus dem Main.

Ich konter dann immer mit dem Fahrrädern, welche bei mir "anbeißen". Brennt sogar das Licht noch :m

P.S. ich glaube manche sind echt etwas verwirrt, können das Maßband nicht ablesen oder geben irhe Maße in Millimeter an ...


----------



## andy_Spro (9. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

wir wollen beweise, klare beweise :vik: den barsch will ich auch gerne mal sehen|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## stanleyclan (9. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

glaube das war doch eher Seemannsgarn, denn sonst wären doch schon lange Bilder gekommen...


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

*Ich glaube ihm ... der Barsch war so groß, dass er jetzt nicht mehr durch das USB Kabel paßt !* |uhoh:


----------



## Gizi (9. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



barschzocker1961 schrieb:


> nein habe ich noch nicht müsste bald kommen keine angst die bilder kommen noch



gib mal deine Adresse ich schick dir mal nen usb-kabel will den Barsch sehen.


----------



## barschzocker1961 (10. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

wow habt ihr geschrieben ^^ ja ist ja gut wenn ich mich nicht nervt kann ich das einen von euch per mms schicken dann könnt ihr das reinstellen #6


----------



## Gizi (10. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

ja bitte nummer kommt (pn) :>


----------



## maesox (10. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Hey klasse!!!!!!!!!! Dann müßte das Bild in Kürze hier zu sehen sein!!!


Ich warte sehnsüchtig!!!:vik:




TL
Matze


----------



## barschzocker1961 (10. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

ok ich hab schon gesagt achtet bitte auf die dimensionen (auf die arme des jungen) vllt sieht man dadurch besser die größe der barsch sieht nämlich nicht auf denn ersten blick 61 aus das war er aber 100 % wenn ihr mir nicht glaubt könnt ihr gerne mal dorthin angeln kommen dann könnt ihr sehen was da noch rum schwimmt


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Ich schicke Dir auch gerne ein Usb Kabel wenn ich dann einen 61er Barsch sehen darf.
Der wäre dann auch übrigens Platz 1 in der Fischhitparde 
http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischhitparade/all/7-barsch_flussbarsch.html


----------



## barschzocker1961 (10. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

wie schon gesagt man sieht es nicht auf den ersten blick ihr könnt gerne nach koblenz kommen der barsch schwimmt übrigens wieder


----------



## stanleyclan (10. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

was ist denn jetzt? ich will unbedingt diesen Fisch sehen!!!


----------



## Gizi (10. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

noch habe ich keine mms auf meinem Handy


----------



## barschzocker1961 (10. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

es ist immer noch dran |gr:
ich bin kurz wech wenn es gleich immer noch nicht da ist versuch ich es nochmal


----------



## Gizi (10. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Immer noch nicht da |uhoh:


----------



## maesox (10. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

....bin gespannt obs überhaupt noch ankommt |kopfkrat  #h


----------



## barschzocker1961 (10. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

ok es ging nicht kann mir einer mal einer andere handy nummer geben ich versuch es dann nochmal


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



barschzocker1961 schrieb:


> der barsch schwimmt übrigens wieder


 
...sag das doch gleich, ich komme vorbei und fange ihn mal eben noch mal.:m


----------



## barschzocker1961 (10. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

ja kannste ruhig machen der 54 schwimmt auch wieder 
da sind echt noch teile drin #6
kann ich das bild denn noch einen schicken???


----------



## barschzocker1961 (10. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## maesox (10. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Aufi......jetzt haut mal endlich das Bild rein!!! Das ist ja langsam ne Endlosgeschichte!!!|uhoh:


----------



## barschzocker1961 (10. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

ja ist ja ok ich hab es grad noch mal geschickt ich kann auch nichts dafür das das nicht geht


----------



## stanleyclan (10. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

stimmt nachher haben wir hier schon über 500 Beiträge......also jetzt muss es aber mit der Bildübertragung klappen!!!!


----------



## barschzocker1961 (10. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

oh ich glaub ich hab den 54 geschickt #q#q#q


----------



## stanleyclan (10. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

egal auch der wäre ja schon der Hammer!


----------



## barschzocker1961 (10. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

ja was ist denn los #q#q  wohnt ihr zu weit weg????
ich habe die bilder wirklich


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



barschzocker1961 schrieb:


> ja was ist denn los #q#q wohnt ihr zu weit weg????


 
Wieso, hat Dein Handy begrenzte Reichweite...|supergri|supergri


----------



## barschzocker1961 (10. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

|supergri keine ahnung bei meinen freund hat das immer geklappt man ich will die bilder euch zeigen ich versuch es nochmal


----------



## barschzocker1961 (10. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

ja das kann sein sind von ner cam hab aber kein kabel #q
ich kann als trost noch einen anderen kleineren barsch reinstellen der ist auch von dieser stelle


----------



## sven123 (10. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Na auf den Barsch bin ich auch mal gespannt!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



barschzocker1961 schrieb:


> ich kann als trost noch einen anderen kleineren barsch reinstellen


Wie kleine Barsche aussehen weiss ich selber...:m

Ich will den 61er sehen


----------



## barschzocker1961 (10. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

der junge der ihn gefangen hat hat die sich aufs handy gemacht und mir dann per bluetooth geschickt wie gesagt kommt nach koblenz dann zeig ich euch die bilder und vllt fangt ihr den barsch ja dann nochmal |rolleyes|supergri ich verrarsche euch echt nicht ich habe sie nochmal versucht zu schicken ob sie noch ankommen weiß ich nicht das dauert immer wenn ja klönnt ihr sie euch ja ansehen ich muss jetzt aber mal off |gutenach|gutenach|gutenach|gutenach|gutenach


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Na super


----------



## sven123 (10. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Geil!!!!!!! Hab noch ein Tauwurm von 61cm in meiner Wurmkiste......|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:

Wie heißt es doch so schön......Angler und andere.........


----------



## crazyFish (10. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Auf zum Boardietreffen in Ochtendung (wo immer das auch liegt...)


----------



## barschzocker1961 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

ok wenn ihr mir nicht glaubt 
ich kann dafür nichts ka warum das schicke immer scheitert und der kleinere barsch war auch gute 40|evil: das ist echt eine top stelle für große barsche und hechte
wenn einer mal in der nähe con koblenz ist schreibt mich an dann können wir mal dort hin angeln gehen
wir haben ja fast schon 2 seiten offtopic geschichten


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Aber Du kannst schon nachvollziehen das diese große Ankündigung hier die Fotos einzustelle jetzt eben auch Interesse geweckt hat, weilDu ja schon sehr aussergewöhnliche Fänge beschreibst, oder?

Ich dachte der kleinere Barsch war 54cm?

Eventuell findest Du ja jemanden der Dir beim Übertragen hilft, wenn Du die Bilder hast sollte das ja kein Thema sein...


----------



## maesox (11. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

.......Da hast dir ja mit deinem Monsterbarsch ein schönes Ei gelegt!!!!!!|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## barschzocker1961 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

ja es ich habe gedacjt das das mit dem senden geht denn es hat immer geklappt und der KLEINERE BARSCH WAR Ü 40 DANN HAB ICH NOCH DEN 54 UND DEN 61 ICH BEMÜHE MICH JA ICH KANN ECHT NICHTS DAFÜR


----------



## maesox (11. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

*Das mit dem 61er muß auf jedenfall klappen!!!!!!!#6*


----------



## HEWAZA (11. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Ja du musst alles geben! Wir setzen auf dich.

Gruß und viel Glück
HEWAZA


----------



## maesox (11. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Du hast hier alle Leute mit deinem 61er Barsch verrückt gemacht!!

Schon von daher ist das Ehrensache,daß du uns den Barsch zeigst!!!!!#h

Also.....gib allses !!!!!!!!!!!!:vik:


----------



## Matze_07 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Aber wenn's keine Fotos gibt kann er sie auch nicht hochladen.
Tut mir leid, aber ich glaub dir kein Wort:v
Lg Matze


----------



## Kleiner-Zander (11. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

|bigeyesAber einen 61 barsch gibt es son monsterbarsch denn wirklich ? Denn wäre der ja fast so groß wie mien größter hecht bisher (63 :-D ) . Kann man sich garnicht vorstellen .|bigeyes


----------



## darth carper (11. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Das ist eben so, wenn man keine Freunde, bekannte, Verwndte etc. hat, die ein USB-Kabe haben.
Das ist manchmal auch ein Kreuz mit diesen Dingern.
Und wenn dann mal einer eins hat, dann paßt der Anschluß nicht! ;-) ;-)


----------



## barschzocker1961 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

sry mit den bilder aber ich find es auch zum :v
ständig bezeichnet ihr mich als lügner usw.
aus meiner familie besitzt auch keiner ein usb kabel für ein sony ericsson 
was soll ich denn machen????
tut mir leid das ich euch sozusagen heiß gemacht habe aber ich habe gedacht das das mit dem handy klappt


----------



## schrauber78 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

@zocker nur mal so aus neugier. hat dein handy nicht eine entnehmbare speicherkarte? so könntest du dann die pix ohne usb auf deinen rechner ziehen.


----------



## barschzocker1961 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

ja hat sie aber mein scheiß pc hat keinen anschluss ich müsste höstens zu einer bekannten ´


----------



## barschzocker1961 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

die wohnt aber schon ein bissl weit wech ich weiß das hört sich blöd an ist aber so |uhoh:


----------



## schrauber78 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

schau mal an deinem drucker. die meisten photodrucker haben inzwischen einen slot für die gängigen kartenformate


----------



## zanderzone (11. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

bin mal gespannt.. so einen klopper sieht man ja selten..


----------



## Pulheimer27 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



barschzocker1961 schrieb:


> die wohnt aber schon ein bissl weit wech ich weiß das hört sich blöd an ist aber so |uhoh:




ich kann dir meine nummer geben dann schickst sie mir per MMS und ich lad sie hoch :vik:


----------



## Zanderlui (11. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

also ich würde dir auch meine nummer geben habe ein sony erricson also schon mal gut zum datentausch-was hast du für eins!!!!????ich ein k810i sollte für meins also kein problem sein!


----------



## Dart (11. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

....oder mir ein paar Buntstifte schicken, dann male ich einen|supergri


----------



## Der-Hechter (11. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

wie alt bist du? nich 1961 oda?

ich habe auch von so einer besonderen barsch-gattung gehört, sie erreicht gigantische ausmaße! Die Kuhwiesen-Barsche! 
*duck und weg*


----------



## darth carper (11. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Und ich bin auf die nächsten Ausreden gespannt.
MMS kaputt, Handy ins Wasser gefallen, gerade als das Bild abgeschickt wurde etc. etc..

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, existiert das Bild des Monsterbarsches nur auf dem handy. Wieso sollte es also zu groß für eine MMS sein?

Oder hat der Fänger das noch auf dem Rechner? Ach nee, der kann gerade nicht. Ist unbekannt verzogen, auf unbestimmte Zeit verreist, angelt sich gerade einen neuen Monsterbarsch oder ist ausgewandert. Irgendwas wird es schon sein.


----------



## Onkel Tom (11. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

@ barschzocker1961

Ich bitte dich ernsthaft folgenden Link zu betrachten, vor allem den Punkt Fortpflanzung und Alter!

Der "Flussbarsch"

Wenn du wirklich allen ernstes ein Bild besitzen solltest, welches einen Flussbarsch (Perca fluviatilis) von 61 cm zeigt, *musst* du den Beweis dafür in Bildform vorlegen, da dies wohl eine wissenschaftliche Sensation wäre. 

Nebenbei glaube ich, wie wahrscheinlich die meisten seriösen Angler hier, nicht an Flussbarsche dieser Größe. Nicht heutzutage und vor allem nicht in unserem Land!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Ich habe Heute nen 62cm Barsch gefangen......Hatte aber leider KEINE Kamera dabei......|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri



Jeder von uns lehnt sich bestimmt mal zuweit aus den Fenster,ABER man sollte soviel Stärke haben,danach seinen Fehler zuzugeben!!!!

Ich halte den 61cm Barsch für den größten Fake im AB 2008#q


----------



## Dart (11. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Hier auch mal ein paar "Barschrekorde" mit Zentimeterangaben.
http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischhitparade/all/7-barsch_flussbarsch.html


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Du glaubst ernsthaft hier könnte ein Boardy lügen??? ;+

Wäre sicher der erste, der tolle Fänge bekanntgibt und irgendwie durch mysteriöse Umstände leider kein Foto zeigen kann, das ist halt Pech. #c

Sarkassmus OFF...

|sagnix


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

uiii dann bin ich mit meinen Barsch in Norwegen ja richtig gut!!!
Ich hatte Ihn beim Hechtschleppen 2003 gefangen
Leider hab ich ihn gerissen...|rolleyes ,aber er hatte 51cm!
gewogen hab ich ihn nicht,war und wird wohl auch mein größter barsch meines Lebens sein!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Du glaubst ernsthaft hier könnte ein Boardy lügen??? ;+
> 
> Wäre sicher der erste, der tolle Fänge bekanntgibt und irgendwie durch mysteriöse Umstände leider kein Foto zeigen kann, das ist halt Pech. #c
> 
> ...


 


|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Gizi (11. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Der Barsch war so groß das, daß Bild nicht als MMS versendet werden kann :> Ich warte immer noch habe mir schon von meiner Freundin ne mms schicken lassen um zu gucken ob mit meinem Handy noch alles stimmt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

er schickt dir den barsch bestimmt mit der post....
mach mal dein fenster auf,wenn komisch riecht,ist der postbote gleich da....


----------



## barschzocker1961 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

ich hab ein w810i dann gib mir einer nochmal die nummer 
so langsam hab ich keinen bock mehr mich hier von euch zu verrarschen zu lassendas ist echt nicht ok


----------



## maesox (11. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Du verwechselst hier glaub was!!!!!

Du verarschst uns!!!!

Habe das Gefühl du hast mit deinem Kumpel gewettet,daß diese Ente hier mehr als 2500 Hits bringt!!!!!!!!

Naja.........bald hasts geschafft wenn du so weiter machst!!#h


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



barschzocker1961 schrieb:


> so langsam hab ich keinen bock mehr mich hier von euch zu verrarschen zu lassendas ist echt nicht ok



Hier will Dich keiner verarschen, wir wundern uns nur soo ein bisschen... #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Also ich biete Mepps Aguila das wir den Fisch nie sehen werden,oder nen Fakepic!

Wer wettet dagegen???


----------



## maesox (11. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Glaubst du hier wettet einer gegen dich??? |kopfkratloooooool


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

schade schade
habe heute einen abgerissen....
dache ich bekomme günstig einen wieder....


oki,die wette iss unfair...ich ziehe die wette zurück......looooooooooool


----------



## barschzocker1961 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

ey wisst ihr was ..... mich 
ich habe echt keinen bock mich hier zu verrarschen zu lassen ihr denkt ich lach mir hier einen ab aber ich bemühe mich wenn einer von euch wkw hat fragt mal einen pascal sonntag vllt kann der das bild auftreiben tolles forum alle auf einen :v:v 
 nein danke


----------



## schrauber78 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

setzt doch zocker nicht so unter druck. mit etwas glück sehen wir hier demnächst einen neuen inoffiziellen Barschrekord


----------



## Dart (11. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Hi Barschzocker
Bei allem Respeckt.
Wenn man vorgibt die Mutter aller Barsche gefangen zu haben, in einer Rekordgröße die vermutlich das nächste Jahrtausend überdauert, ist es geradezu lächerlich das du nicht in der Lage bist (Hilfestellung wurde ausreichend angeboten) den Fang zu belegen|rolleyes
Hoffe es gelingt dir noch, ansonsten hättest du mehr Respeckt erhalten, wenn du eingelenkt hättest und zugegeben hättest das du dich geirrt hast was die Größe betrifft.
Es werden evt. Barsche über 60cm in unseren Gewässern rumschwimmen, aber ohne Beweis......na, du wirst schon wissen was du machst|rolleyes


----------



## Pulheimer27 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Vielleicht meint er auch nen Zander ^^
Der gehört ja zu den Barschartigen |supergri


----------



## maesox (11. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

@Zocker


*Denke,daß du in der Kette der Letzte sein solltest,der sich hier aufregen sollte!!#d*

*Du warst es der allen hier dein Barsch-Dino unter die Nase gerieben hast,ohne dies zu belegen!!!*
*Also faß dir mal schön selbst an die Nase,anstatt den schwarzen Peter an all die Verarschten weiter zu reichen!!!!*

*Also erwarte hier kein Beileid!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Gruß
Matze#h


----------



## Blauzahn (11. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Jungs und Mädels,
bleibt doch mal ruhig 
Ihr habt doch nicht ernsthaft an die Existenz dieses (gefangenen) 60cm Ungeheuers geglaubt ?
Wenn es so einen (gefangenen) Barschriesen gäbe, hätte das sicher etwas mehr Wirbel gemacht, als das "Nichtauffinden" eines USB-Kabels oder eines Freundes oder was auch immer.
Es hat sich herausgestellt, dass es kein Foto als Beweis gibt, dass der Fänger auch sonst keine Beweise (als die bloße Aussage) liefern kann und zu guter letzt der Fänger über die ihm entgegengebrachte Skepsis sauer geworden ist.
Mehr braucht es eigentlich nicht um zur Tagesordnung überzugehen |supergri

René


----------



## darth carper (11. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

So isses


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



Onkel Tom schrieb:


> @ barschzocker1961
> 
> Ich bitte dich ernsthaft folgenden Link zu betrachten, vor allem den Punkt Fortpflanzung und Alter!
> 
> ...


 
Besonders interesant finde ich folgende Stelle.
Zitat:"
Über die Endgröße, die ein Barsch erreichen kann, kursieren die unglaublichsten Geschichten. Verbürgt sind Fische bis 59 cm. Aber alles, was darüber hinaus geht, dürfte Anglerlatein sein.
"


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



Pulheimer27 schrieb:


> Vielleicht meint er auch nen Zander ^^
> Der gehört ja zu den Barschartigen |supergri


 
Das ist die Lösung


----------



## Zanderlui (12. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

so habe auch ein erricson und nummer hat er auch von mir denn warten wir mal ab!!!
aber ******* habe auch kein usb kabel



































































aber dafür ein laptop mit bluetoth!!!!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Macht euch mal keine Hoffnung, jetzt macht er auf Beleidigte Leberwurst und sagt er schickt uns das Bild nicht weil wir ihn ja alle so unter Druck setzen und ihm nicht glauben...

Obwohl er das Foto sicherlich hat!

Aber sorry, ein 54er Barsch wäre schon der Hammer, ein 61er ist der Fisch des Lebens (dagegen ist ein Waller von 2,30 für mich ein normaler Fisch) und die natürlich beide an einem Tag, ja nee, is klar...

Das wäre mir auch zu normal um mal ein Foto zu machen, das sollte man mir auch so glauben...

Hatte gestern im Wiesenbach auch nen Conger von 3,45, aber warum soll ich da Foitos machen? Ich hoffe es zweifelt keiner, und so was besonderes ist das ja auch nicht, werden da immer mal wieder dicke Schlängler gefangen...


----------



## maesox (12. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Wißt ihr was???? Ich hake die Sache hier ab!!!!

Und nochwas.....wenn er seinen Barsch hier nicht rein hängt,verzichte ich auch darauf,meinen 1,26er Zander hier zu posten!!! So!!!!!!!|clown:


----------



## Dart (12. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Hatte gestern im Wiesenbach auch nen Conger von 3,45, aber warum soll ich da Foitos machen? Ich hoffe es zweifelt keiner, und so was besonderes ist das ja auch nicht, werden da immer mal wieder dicke Schlängler gefangen...


 Manno Stefan
Das kann nur ein Abstaubertor sein, den Conger habe ich erst gerade vorgestern releast
Aber du hast recht...die Märchenstunde ist wohl beendet|rolleyes
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Zanderlui (12. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

naja mal schauen vielleicht sendet er mir ja was.....
also ich ahbe einmal beim eisangeln normale barsche von 25cm gefangen und einen von 50cm das konnte ich nicht glauben das das ein barsch war-und der noch 11cm größer man man!!!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



Dart schrieb:


> Manno Stefan
> Das kann nur ein Abstaubertor sein, den Conger habe ich erst gerade vorgestern releast
> Aber du hast recht...die Märchenstunde ist wohl beendet|rolleyes
> Gruss Reiner



Bis der aus dem Wiesenbach in Thailand zu mir nach Hessen gekommen ist hat er aber auf dem Weg durch den Atlantik sicher noch einen 100-Pfund-Lachs gefressen, deswegen war meiner mit Sicherheit schwerer!!!


----------



## Dschingis Karl (12. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> naja mal schauen vielleicht sendet er mir ja was.....
> also ich ahbe einmal beim eisangeln normale barsche von 25cm gefangen und einen von 50cm das konnte ich nicht glauben das das ein barsch war-und der noch 11cm größer man man!!!


Kapier es endlich,da wird nix kommen,der Knabe hat 'nen Knoten im Gewölbe aber keinen 61'er Barsch gefangen!


----------



## Zanderlui (12. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

die hoffnung stirbt zu letzt!!!|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



maesox schrieb:


> verzichte ich auch darauf,meinen 1,26er Zander hier zu posten!!! So!!!!!!!|clown:


 
Warum auch, ich setze meine 80 cm Köderfisch Rotaugen ja hier auch nicht rein....|supergri|supergri


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Schade, so kleine wollte ich schon immer mal sehen...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

er schreibt bestimmt nix mehr.
er wurde bestimmt beim drill eines 62cm barsch ins wasser gezogen....

nee im ernst,
irgendwie tut er mir leid
er sollte meine signatur bei sich einfügen.NIEMALS passte sie besser als bei ihm...


----------



## Zanderlui (12. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

er tut mir gar nicht leid-wer erst den mund aufreißt und denn andere als lügner und weiß nicht was beschipft ist selber schuld-wenn er ein arsch in der hose hätte würde er hier klar stellung beziehen-aber mit seiner masche ist er natürlich jetzt toll raus gekommen hier!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> er tut mir gar nicht leid-wer erst den mund aufreißt und denn andere als lügner und weiß nicht was beschipft ist selber schuld-wenn er ein arsch in der hose hätte würde er hier klar stellung beziehen-aber mit seiner masche ist er natürlich jetzt toll raus gekommen hier!


gut rausgekommenNEIN!!!!
wenn er den barsch nicht zeigt,oder sich offenbart,das er sich zu weit aus den fenster gelehnt hat,hat er null chansen mehr im AB


----------



## Slotti (12. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

uiuiui welch ein Tröööt

da werden keine Fotos mehr kommen und wenn wirds nen kleinerer Fisch sein, der aber ganz sicher 61cm groß ist weil sein Kumpel hat so große Hände.

Das beste Posting für mich war dieses hier



barschzocker1961 schrieb:


> ja was ist denn los #q#q  wohnt ihr zu weit weg????





Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Wieso, hat Dein Handy begrenzte Reichweite...|supergri|supergri




|muahah::vik:|muahah:

*lachmichschlapp*


----------



## Zanderlui (12. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> gut rausgekommenNEIN!!!!
> wenn er den barsch nicht zeigt,oder sich offenbart,das er sich zu weit aus den fenster gelehnt hat,hat er null chansen mehr im AB


 

wo ist das problem meldet er sich unter anderem namen wieder an!!!!


----------



## bazawe (12. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

und postet mit neuem Nick einen 2,05 m Hecht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

stimmt,haste recht-LEIDER


----------



## zanderzone (12. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Wat is dat denn für ne Pappnase.. Erst große Klappe und nu kommt nix mehr..

Typisch.. Hätte mich auch gewundert!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



bazawe schrieb:


> und postet mit neuem Nick einen 2,05 m Hecht.


 

|good:|good:

|peinlich|sagnix|muahah:

das posting des tages  :m


----------



## sven123 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

GEIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


|sagnix|sagnix|sagnix|sagnix|sagnix
|sagnix|sagnix|sagnix|sagnix|sagnix|sagnix|sagnix|sagnix


----------



## F4M (13. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Nochmal zum Laacher See. 
Das ist immer noch ein Top Hechtgewässer mit noch gutem Großhechtbestand. Man braucht am Laacher aber wirklich ein Boot. Suche mal dort mit dem Echo die großen Renkenschwärme, da stehen immer 2-3 oder mehr große Hechte darunter. Meißtens auf exakt 10m Tiefe. Große Köder sind dort aber Pflicht. Probiere es mal mit dem Rapala Magnum 30 X-Rap beim Schleppen, der funktioniert dort gut und läuft in ca. 9m Tiefe. Hast Du einen Biß, kannst Du dann dort den Spot mit nem großen Gummi abfischen  Sehr gut sind dort auch gejerkte Gummiköder, wie z.B. der 23cm Bull Dawg Regular oder der 25cm Twin Fin von Musky Innovations in Hell - und Grautönen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

solche riesenköder????


----------



## maesox (13. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

.....soooo riesig ist das gar nicht!!!!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Das ist doch nicht groß!

Tommi-Engel fischt mit Rotfedern von 80cm als Köfi, und wenn ich in dem Thread hier unterwegs bin glaube ich das man damit noch Barsche fangen kann!!!

Aber ernsthaft: Mit Ködern von 25cm fängt man regelmässig Hechte ab 50cm, die kannst Du damit nicht schrecken...


----------



## maesox (13. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Groooooß ist..................






























Ein Barsch von ü 60cm!!!!!!!|supergri


----------



## Dart (13. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Wie groß darf der Köder denn sein?|supergri







Gruss Reiner:m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

geiles bild


ich wäre viel zu feige,solche gr´ßen köder zu nehmen-hätte angst,das sie zu groß sind


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

@maesox

nen Barsch von ü60cm ist nicht groß


sondern


























ein RIESE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> geiles bild
> 
> 
> ich wäre viel zu feige,solche gr´ßen köder zu nehmen-hätte angst,das sie zu groß sind


 
Hechte habe keine Angst vor grossen Ködern, nur die Angler:m

Ich hatte letztens den kleinen 83er auf Big Freddy


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Die BBZ von Spro pfeift sich auch ein 60er bis hinter die Kiemen rein...


----------



## maesox (13. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

*Der Barsch von Zocker lacht sich über dein BBZ schlapp!!!:q*


----------



## Dart (13. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



maesox schrieb:


> *Der Barsch von Zocker lacht sich über dein BBZ schlapp!!!:q*


Sorry das ich jetzt gerade dein Posting rauspicke
Nu lasst mal locker, der Kollege hat doch nun wahrlich genug Spott und Häme geerntet|rolleyes
Back to fishing#6
Cheers Reiner


----------



## maesox (13. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Macht nichts Reiner!!!

Hast Recht....das bringts auch langsam nimmer,denn die Bilder werden wir durch das hier auch nicht schneller sehen!!#c

Zum Anderen entwickelt sich dieser Thread zu einem "alles ums Hechtangeln" !!.....sehr gut wie ich finde!!!#6



VG
Matze


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

stimmt.....

Dann  nutze ich das gleich mal....


führt ihr eure Kunstköder eigentlich zu dieser Jahreszeit langsamer als sonst??


----------



## Dart (13. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> stimmt.....
> 
> Dann nutze ich das gleich mal....
> 
> ...


 Super, let's talk fishing
Ne, eigentlich muss man auch in der kalten Jahreszeit immer wieder ausprobieren worauf die Hechte gerade stehen.
Ich hab zusammen mit Freunden auch im tiefsten Winter erst Hechte aus der Reserve gelockt mit schneller, agressiver Führung.
Man kann nichts Verallgemeinern, wenn überhaupt dann nur seeeehr bedingt. Probieren und nochmals probieren, dann sieht man schon was geht, das kann der langsam taumelnde, sterbende Schwan sein, oder das panik flüchtende Objekt der Begierde....und das zu jeder Jahreszeit, unabhängig von Ködergröße oder Farbe.
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

danke


----------



## zanderzone (14. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Hechte habe keine Angst vor grossen Ködern, nur die Angler:m
> 
> Ich hatte letztens den kleinen 83er auf Big Freddy


 
Was ist das denn für ein Köder?? Hammer.. Wie groß ist der??
und was kostet denn so ein Moped??


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Köder?? Hammer.. Wie groß ist der??
> und was kostet denn so ein Moped??


 
Das ist der Big Freddy von Quantum.
Der ist 25 cm lang und sehr hochrückig.
Kosten tut er 12,90 Euro

Wo es den gibt |rolleyes
(Klick mal unten auf meinen banner :m)


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Gibt es an der Giganten-Barsch-Front eigentlich was neues?

|kopfkrat

Inzwischen mal ein Datenkabel bis nach Ochtendung durchgedrungen? Oder eine Funknetzverbindung, damit MMS jetzt auch da verschickt werden können?

Einige - mich eingeschlossen - warten immer noch voller Ehrfurcht auf die Mutter aller Barsche! #6


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Gibt es an der Giganten-Barsch-Front eigentlich was neues?



Stefan, ich stell es hier auch noch mal ein. 

Mich erreichte nämlich vor kurzem eine MMS von unbekannt mit dem Text "Hier ist der Beweis". Schlechte Qualität - aber ein Mordsfang. 61 cm. Mindestens. Das will man dem interessierten Publikum natürlich nicht vorenthalten.

Siehe hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=142372&page=2


----------



## angelspezi82 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

hier ist das Prachtexemplar auch noch mal ... ich war mal so frei es hierher zu verlinken






Muss ja jeder sehn, das Urvieh.
Man beachte den Gesichtsausdruck ... als würde es sich um einen läppischen 156cm Hecht drehen ...


----------



## schmittchen (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

muahahahahahahaha


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|sagnix|sagnix|good:|good:|good:#r#r|gutenach|gutenach



sehr geiles bild.....:vik:|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Tommi-Engel (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Geil...


----------



## Tüdde (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

So viel Off Topic hab ich in meinem ganzen Leben noch nicht gesehn:q#6#r


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



angelchristoph schrieb:


> So viel Off Topic hab ich in meinem ganzen Leben noch nicht gesehn:q#6#r


 
aber auch nicht son geilen barsch angepriesen....


----------



## abul (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Unglaublich. Hab mir glaub ich noch nie einen 11-Seiten Thread komplett durchgelesen... Hab auch bisher im AB selten lauthals gelacht... 

Ein sinnloser Post der hier auch schon vollkommen egal ist...


----------



## maesox (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Einfach köstlich @Spezi !!!  |supergri|supergri


----------



## Tommi-Engel (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



abul schrieb:


> Ein sinnloser Post


 
Es muss ja nicht alles Sinn machen....|supergri|supergri


----------



## Gizi (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

ich habe den barsch schon fast vergessen und du schüttelst wieder an dem Thema rum.
Das wild wird schon noch online kommen *Hust*


----------



## Leski (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

*Echt vom feinsten dieser Thread,hätt mich grad vorhin beinahe bepisst vor lachen,echt

@Spezi: Der barsch is ja doch größer als 61 |supergri,hast den mit 82cm Rotaugen gfangen

|jump:|jump:|jump:
*


----------



## angelspezi82 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Das Foto geht *nicht* auf meine Kappe! Hab das Bild nur aus nem anderen Thread verlinkt, damit den riesen auch jeder sehen kan :m


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Das Foto geht *nicht* auf meine Kappe! Hab das Bild nur aus nem anderen Thread verlinkt, damit den riesen auch jeder sehen kan :m



Hier gibts einfach zu viele Spezis :m. 

Vom Barschspezi gibts auch noch neues - nachdem ich nun eine zweite anonyme MMS bekam. War ja auch von zwei Stück die Rede. Der erste etwas länger und der zweite eben, nunja, dicker. Komische Leute aber, da unten. Genug geredet - ich will es Euch nicht vorenthalten.


----------



## Gizi (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

chicker pulli ^^


----------



## Leski (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Hab da mal was gefunden,gerade eben.

http://barsch-alarm.de/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=667|bigeyes


----------



## Leski (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Hab gerade die MMS bekommen vom Barschfänger |bigeyes


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



carp-releaser schrieb:


> Hab gerade die MMS bekommen vom Barschfänger |bigeyes



:vik: Bei der Handytasche wunderts mich auch nicht, dass es solange gedauert hat. Ist ja auch keine Antenne dran. 

Hier übrigens, die empfohlene Stelle - tief und unscheinbar im Wald gelegen:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ZN0R_ah0UjQ


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



carp-releaser schrieb:


> Hab da mal was gefunden,gerade eben.
> 
> http://barsch-alarm.de/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=667|bigeyes



Jaja, sollte man nicht für möglich halten. Der Rekordbarsch 2008, der in der Dezember Fisch und Fang gelistet ist, wiegt dagegen "lächerliche" 2,525 Kilo. Naja.


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

bin gerade erst heimgekommen ...total unterkühlt .. war gestern zum hechtangeln und wollte noch schnell eine rotauge als köder stippen ... und dann hat eine bissen, die ich die ganze nacht nun gedrillt habe ... war ganz schön kalt  ... wenn ich jetzt endlich ein paar nachbarn gefunden habe, die mir helfen, die rotauge aus dem kofferkasten des autos zu heben, werde ich mal heiß duschen gehen ...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Dann hast Du jetzt wenigstens die passende Größe Rotauge als Köderfisch, damit sich der Hecht auch lohnt... Kleine Hechte frisst das Rotauge nämlich!


----------



## Leski (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Wie groß war se na,hast glei a Foto gmacht?Kommt se an den Rekord von 82cm ran?
Naja wennst keinen nachbarn findest musst se hald glei im Auto filetieren:m


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



carp-releaser schrieb:


> Wie groß war se na,hast glei a Foto gmacht?Kommt se an den Rekord von 82cm ran?
> Naja wennst keinen nachbarn findest musst se hald glei im Auto filetieren:m


 
Nene ..nix filitieren ... mit der gehe ich auf Barsche #6... muss mir nur dann einer helfen mit dem Anhaken ....


----------



## Leski (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Ja gut das se scho tot ist sonst hättse vermutlich den Barsch gefressen,bevor er zuschnappt#6


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Nene ..nix filitieren ... mit der gehe ich auf Barsche #6... muss mir nur dann einer helfen mit dem Anhaken ....



Da brauchst ganz neues Tackle. Zum Auswerfen empfehle ich:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=3YVSXRETml4


----------



## Zanderlui (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

oh man an seiner stelle würde ich mich hier nach der aktion neu registrieren unter anderem namen.....leute gibts...
finde es nur schlimm das man für eine-eine falsche aussage verwarnungen bekommt und wenn jemand alle zum narren hält und solche ******* hier macht wird es so stehen gelassen....kein verständnis für....


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Tolle Fangbilder und Geschichten erhöhen den Unterhaltungswert des Forums - deswegen werden ja auch andere sehr zweifelhafte Bilder immer gerne gezeigt... (Schonzeitfänge etc)


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> oh man an seiner stelle würde ich mich hier nach der aktion neu registrieren unter anderem namen.....leute gibts...
> finde es nur schlimm das man für eine-eine falsche aussage verwarnungen bekommt und wenn jemand alle zum narren hält und solche ******* hier macht wird es so stehen gelassen....kein verständnis für....



Naja - man kann sich ja auch entschuldigen und sagen, Leute tut mir leid - hab mich da ein bissel weit vorgewagt. Haben ja andere auch schon gemacht. 

Und der Rest bringt halt wenigstens ein paar Leute zum Lachen - immerhin etwas. Auch wenn es total off topic ist. Sorry dafür von mir.


----------



## Tüdde (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Ich glaub das hier ist einer der Trööts die man nie vergessen wird!    :q|sagnix:q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

|rolleyes





angelchristoph schrieb:


> Ich glaub das hier ist einer der Trööts die man nie vergessen wird! :q|sagnix:q


 
das stimmt:vik:#6


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Glaubt mir, einen 61er Barsch würde ich nie im Leben vergessen...


----------



## drogba (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



> Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen



ja wer sucht die nicht?:m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

war gestern auch los zum barschangeln------
hatte auch 2 erwischt, hatten beide knapp unter 61cm....


















hatten 34 und 31 cm....
hab mich trotzdem gefreut.....


----------



## abul (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Wow, du hast also 65 cm Barsch gefangen... :m
Respect!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

genau!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andy_Spro (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

dann hast du ja den barsch bestimmt fotografiert ( jetzt kommt bestimmt kamera vergessen) dann setz doch mal die bilder von den 61 er barschen rein wir wollen beweise klare bewise:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



andy_Spro schrieb:


> dann hast du ja den barsch bestimmt fotografiert ( jetzt kommt bestimmt kamera vergessen) dann setz doch mal die bilder von den 61 er barschen rein wir wollen beweise klare bewise:vik::vik::vik:



Da kannste wohl lange warten. Ganz ehrlich, schaut Euch doch die Postings an.

PB im Juli:



barschzocker1961 schrieb:


> Barsch:40CM 800 gramm gufi in der mosel



Ein Tag später heftige Gratulation:



barschzocker1961 schrieb:


> petri heil besonders zum 53iger barsch



Dann schon die Nachfrage:



barschzocker1961 schrieb:


> wow wurden da denn schon 60iger barsche gefangen??



Auch ein 47er scheint Ende Juli noch ungewöhnlich und entsprechend bestaunt zu werden:



barschzocker1961 schrieb:


> so ein barsch ist immer was ganz besonderes petri heil#6



Naja, aber Anfang September sind das dann Peanuts:



barschzocker1961 schrieb:


> außerdem hatt ein kumpel von mir dort schon an einen tag 2 wahnsinns barsche von 54,61cm gefangen ohne scheiß kein witz habe bilder


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Momentan gibt unser Spezialist Tips zum passenden Barschgerät in einem anderen Thread - würde mich ja mal interessieren für was für Barsche er da sein Tackel auslegt, ein 61er Barsch (nix besonderes, ich weiss) macht ja sicher schon ganz schön Party an "normalem" Barschgerät... :m


----------



## Berti86 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

wie lange das thema schon ausgeschlachtet wird ist wahnsinn..


----------



## Kleiner-Zander (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Ich find das auch Wahnsinnig


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Will sich jemand beteiligen?

Datenkabel
http://cgi.ebay.de/original-Sony-Er...ryZ62805QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Will sich jemand beteiligen?
> 
> Datenkabel



Ne, man sollte einen neuen Thread aufmachen unter dem Titel "Anglerboardmember in Koblenz gesucht" und ein Treffen arrangieren. Der will es ja nicht anders...


----------



## The_Pitbull (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Ja aber wo solln wir so ein großen Grill herkriegen bei 61cm|kopfkratGruß Pitti


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Fahre auch gerne das stück hoch, aber warscheinlich war es dann ein komischer Tag, die beißen heute aufeinmal garnicht mehr.

Die Bilder kann sich aber ein Koblenzer, dann ja auf dem Handy anschauen. Warscheinlich funzt das Verschicken dann auch, ist dann ja Nahdistanz

mfg Flo


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Will sich jemand beteiligen?
> 
> Datenkabel



Wenn wir dafür das Bild bekommen bezahle ich das Kabel sofort und entshculdige mich hinterher sofort in aller Form wenn auf dem Bild die beiden angekündigten Barsche zu sehen sind. 

Dann muss ich mich auch nicht mehr von dem Mutter-Aller-Barsche-Fänger beleidigen lassen... #d


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Fahre auch gerne das stück hoch, aber warscheinlich war es dann ein komischer Tag, die beißen heute aufeinmal garnicht mehr.
> 
> Die Bilder kann sich aber ein Koblenzer, dann ja auf dem Handy anschauen. Warscheinlich funzt das Verschicken dann auch, ist dann ja Nahdistanz
> 
> mfg Flo



Naja, dann kann es keine Ausrede mehr geben, außer "Sorry, ich konnte nicht, mir ist was dazwischen gekommen" oder "ja ich weiß sieht kleiner aus, ist aber wirklich...". Moment - gab es den Spruch nicht sogar schon mal vorsorglich hier?  

Ah ja hier:



barschzocker1961 schrieb:


> ok ich hab schon gesagt achtet bitte auf die dimensionen (auf die arme des jungen) vllt sieht man dadurch besser die größe der barsch sieht nämlich nicht auf denn ersten blick 61 aus das war er aber 100 % wenn ihr mir nicht glaubt könnt ihr gerne mal dorthin angeln kommen dann könnt ihr sehen was da noch rum schwimmt



Naja.


----------



## drogba (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

hä?was denn hat keiner von euch schon mal nen meter barsch gefangen?amateure .... die nehmen meist so 70er kopytos ,wobei ich finde gezupfte taumwurmbündel besser *ironie off*


----------



## angelspezi82 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Nee ... meine bester Barsch hatte gerade mal 67cm. Biss auf ein etwas gleichgroßes Rotauge ... war ziemlich gefräßig der Kerl ... hatte auch ein Datenkabel und ein Handy im Magen. Das genaue Modell konnte ich aber leider nicht mehr definieren, war schon zu sehr "angedaut" :q:q:q


----------



## darth carper (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Und offensichtlich ist es im Moment mit dem Angeln nicht so gut, daß man sich an diesem Thema wieder "aufgeilen" muß!


----------



## barschzocker1961 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

nein mal ohne scheiß wer lust hat kann mal nach koblenz kommen am bestem mit boot |bla: dann könne mir mal schleppen und guckt mal bei barschalarm der hat da vor 2 tagen einen 50 ziger gefangen der fischt da nur guckt auch mal die anderen bilder an die kommen alles von dort ( außer die forellen)


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

mach ja sein, aber ich würde ohne Schei..., lieber deinen 61er sehen. Haste jetzt ein Datenkabel?


----------



## barschzocker1961 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

nein aber beim treffen könnt ich ihn dir zeigen


----------



## Berti86 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

neverendingstory :vik:


----------



## Leski (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Vieleicht wars ja n Zander-barsch-Zwitter,wer weiß wer mit wem da unten so rumvö****#6.


----------



## barschzocker1961 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

nein war ein barsch :m


----------



## Leski (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Der ist dann bestimmt im 18.ten Jahrhundert geschlüpft,hatte anscheinend scho a paar Jahre auf seim Buckel.Hatte er irgendeine Kriegsverletzung oder so?


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Fahre auch gerne das stück hoch, aber warscheinlich war es dann ein komischer Tag, die beißen heute aufeinmal garnicht mehr.





barschzocker1961 schrieb:


> nein mal ohne scheiß wer lust hat kann mal nach koblenz kommen am bestem mit boot |bla:



Ist doch ein Angebot. Das mit dem Boot natürlich nicht - aber da es ja die "super Stelle" gibt...

Was meinst Du Flo?


----------



## barschzocker1961 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

ja iht könnt kommen bott wäre nur besser weil man damit auf die andere seite des see kommt


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



barschzocker1961 schrieb:


> nein aber beim treffen könnt ich ihn dir zeigen



|sagnix|muahah:|sagnix


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Wenn ich nochmal in der Ecke bin melde ich mich


----------



## Carpital (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

diorekt 5 meter vorm ufer heute unten an ner kante 92 cm pike. hat geraubt wie sau-
bei der 3ten attacke hat er das wasser verlassen


----------



## barschzocker1961 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

ja dann sach vorher bescheid


----------



## Sledge (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



The_Pitbull schrieb:


> Ja aber wo solln wir so ein großen Grill herkriegen bei 61cm|kopfkratGruß Pitti


 Wieso herkriegen? Hast Du kein Foto vom 61er Grill ?? :q


----------



## Johnnie Walker (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Hmmm...
So witzig die ganze Geschichte hier auch war, denke ich, dass jeder langsam realisiert haben muss, dass der besagte 61er Barsch niemals gefangen wurde. Barschzocker hat einen Fehler gemacht, vielleicht ist es an der Zeit nicht mehr darauf rumzureiten, denn er hat ja wirklich das volle Programm bekommen. 
Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass wir den Barsch niemals sehen werden (da es ja nicht einmal der Fänger selbst getan hat).


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Hmmm...
> So witzig die ganze Geschichte hier auch war, denke ich, dass jeder langsam realisiert haben muss, dass der besagte 61er Barsch niemals gefangen wurde. Barschzocker hat einen Fehler gemacht, vielleicht ist es an der Zeit nicht mehr darauf rumzureiten, denn er hat ja wirklich das volle Programm bekommen.
> Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass wir den Barsch niemals sehen werden (da es ja nicht einmal der Fänger selbst getan hat).



Ja, wir reiten drauf rum.

Ja, den Barsch gab es auch meiner Meinung nach nicht. Aber:



barschzocker1961 schrieb:


> nein aber beim treffen könnt ich ihn dir zeigen



Posting von Gestern, also gab es den Fisch und das Foto doch? #c

Dann würden wir es nach den vielen vielen Ankündigungen und Versprechungen einfach nur gerne mal sehen... #h


----------



## Zanderlui (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

also ich bin demnächst wieder in koblenz und wenn ich mich recht erinnere war das wo er den fisch gefangen hat nicht weit weg-ich melde mich vorher bei dir barschzocker und denn komme ich vorbei-auch wenn der sprit dann schon wieder 1.5euro kostet!!!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

@Schleien-Stefan
Was soll er denn in einer solch verzwickten Situation noch machen?
Da bleibt eigentlich nur noch die Flucht nach vorne...
Jedoch gibt es noch folgende Optionen:
-Das Handy wird geklaut, geht verloren
-Er gibt zu,dass er einen Fehler gemacht hat

Wie gesagt, den Barsch gibt es nicht...


----------



## Zanderlui (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> @Schleien-Stefan
> Was soll er denn in einer solch verzwickten Situation noch machen?
> Da bleibt eigentlich nur noch die Flucht nach vorne...
> Jedoch gibt es noch folgende Optionen:
> ...


 
wie schon oft geschrieben von mir neu anmelden unter anderen namen-dann ist er alle seine  probleme los....


----------



## schadstoff (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



sven123 schrieb:


> Geil!!!!!!! Hab noch ein Tauwurm von 61cm in meiner Wurmkiste......|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:
> 
> Wie heißt es doch so schön......Angler und andere.........




Was ist daran so Lustig, in Australien gibt es Tauwürmer mit bis zu einer Länge von 3 Metern


----------



## angelspezi82 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> @Schleien-Stefan
> Was soll er denn in einer solch verzwickten Situation noch machen?
> Da bleibt eigentlich nur noch die Flucht nach vorne...
> Jedoch gibt es noch folgende Optionen:
> ...



Noch ne Option:
- Vielleicht fällt das Handy beim drill eines ü70 Barsch auch ins Wasser und alle "Beweisfotos" sind weg ...

Also ich wär für die Option "Flunkerei zugeben" ... wenn nicht, geht es hier bestimmt weiter ...


----------



## barschzocker1961 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

ja dann komm mal vorbei immonemt ist bei uns hochwasser |uhoh:dann gehen wir mal und fangen einen 62 cm barsch |supergri


----------



## Johnnie Walker (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Hör auf damit...


----------



## duck_68 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Ich hab nmich jetzt mal durch den Tröööt gelesen - barschzocker, wo ist jetzt eigentlich das Bild vom 61er kann doch nicht sooo schwer sein, es auf den Rechner zu bringen......


----------



## barschzocker1961 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

ich habe das bild aber es geht nicht zu verschicken


----------



## duck_68 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

naja, nach all dem, was ich hier gelesen haben: "Wer's glaubt wird selig"........

Ich sag' immer: Wenn man sich bemüht klappt's auch - sogar mit dem Bild


----------



## Zanderlui (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



barschzocker1961 schrieb:


> ja dann komm mal vorbei immonemt ist bei uns hochwasser |uhoh:dann gehen wir mal und fangen einen 62 cm barsch |supergri


 
ja habe ja grade ne speedmaster xh erstanden die solltedazu taugen....

und vergessen werde ich es auch nicht da man so ein kauz wie dich nicht vergessen kann...


----------



## barschzocker1961 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

|rolleyes die rute hält 
wir können auch mal auf hecht gehen


----------



## angelspezi82 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



barschzocker1961 schrieb:


> |rolleyes die rute hält
> wir können auch mal auf hecht gehen



Ich komme echt mal vorbei bei dir! Bei den >60cm Futterfischbarschen wachsen die Hechte bestimmt gut ab oder? Schätze mal 160cm Pikes sind so die Standardfänge???


----------



## crazyFish (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



barschzocker1961 schrieb:


> ich habe das bild aber es geht nicht zu verschicken



Was hast du denn für ein Handy, sprich was für eine Datenkabel brauchst du?
Dat bekommen wir schon hin, aber wehe dann gibs kein Fodo.


----------



## schadstoff (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

kostet bei ebay rund 4 euro inklusive Versand ich beteilige mich mit nem Euro !


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Will sich jemand beteiligen?
> 
> Datenkabel



Crazyfish lesen, 4€ mit Versand für das Ding...

mfg Flo


----------



## duck_68 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



barschzocker1961 schrieb:


> ich habe das bild aber es geht nicht zu verschicken




erzähl doch keinen Murks - alles geht, wenn man nur will (oder sollte ich besser sagen "kann")#6


----------



## schadstoff (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Also en Euro von mir steht ..... es wird sich doch wohl noch wer finden ....


Barschzocker schick mir mal deine Adresse per Pn ich lass das kabel dann direkt zu dir kommen.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Das benötigte Kabel habe ich übrigens doppelt...
liegt in meinem Nachtschränkchen...


----------



## barschzocker1961 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

ich hab das schonmal versuch da steht nur gerät wurde nicht erkannt und aufm handy sthet fremdes usb-kabel keine ahnung warum das nicht geht


----------



## The_Pitbull (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Ja aber versuch trotzdem noch alles gib gas es geht schließlich um deine EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEhhhhhhhhhhhhhhrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeee#6Gruß Pitti


----------



## MuggaBadscher (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

@barschzocker:
Irgendwie tust du mir Leid. #d
Macht es dir Spass andere an der Nase rumzuführen?
Gibs einfach zu, dass du kein Bild von nem 61er Barsch hast!


----------



## crazyFish (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Crazyfish lesen, 4€ mit Versand für das Ding...
> 
> mfg Flo



Sorry, das ich in dem MurksThread nich jeden Post lese .



barschzocker1961 schrieb:


> ich hab das schonmal versuch da steht nur gerät wurde nicht erkannt und aufm handy sthet fremdes usb-kabel keine ahnung warum das nicht geht



Ja nee ist klar , schick mir deine Adresse dann schicke ich dir das Ebaykabel direkt zu, Leute die sich beteiligen wollen können sich ja melden wegen PayPal...


----------



## Johnnie Walker (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



MuggaBadscher schrieb:


> @barschzocker:
> Irgendwie tust du mir Leid. #d
> Macht es dir Spass andere an der Nase rumzuführen?
> Gibs einfach zu, dass du kein Bild von nem 61er Barsch hast!


|good:

Na endlich, jemand hat's begrifffen


----------



## duck_68 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*



barschzocker1961 schrieb:


> ich hab das schonmal versuch da steht nur gerät wurde nicht erkannt und aufm handy sthet fremdes usb-kabel keine ahnung warum das nicht geht




Klar, wenn man NICHT WILL, dann klappt es auch nicht

Ich bilde mir ein, gelesen....



> Zitat Barscgzocker:
> 
> der junge der ihn gefangen hat hat die sich aufs handy gemacht und mir dann per bluetooth geschickt wie gesagt kommt nach koblenz dann zeig ich euch die bilder und vllt fangt ihr den barsch ja dann nochmal  ich verrarsche euch echt nicht ich habe sie nochmal versucht zu schicken ob sie noch ankommen weiß ich nicht das dauert immer wenn ja klönnt ihr sie euch ja ansehen ich muss jetzt aber mal off



Dann soll Dir der "Junge" doch die Bilder auch mal per Mail schicken.... alles geht, wenn man nur will............


----------



## schadstoff (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

@jonnie Das hat hier wahrscheinlich schon jeder verstanden,
nur ist es immer noch Amüsant, ihm die nächste schlechte Lüge aus der Nase zu ziehen ^^ hast du das jetzt verstanden ? 

@Barschzocker ..... ichdenke du hast das usb Kabel noch nicht ....jetzt hast du es aber das USB kabel wird nicht erkannt....hinzu kommen die Tausend anderen Billigen Ausreden, du hast einfach auf jede Frage die passende Ausrede, und da soll dir noch jemand den Zufall abkaufen ^^
für wie bescheuert hälst du uns eigentlich.

So nen Kumpel wie dich hat ich auchmal, mit allem angegeben und nix dahinter.....
Wie Alt bist du eigentlich, ich Tippe mal nicht Älter als 16....aber mal im ernst, ich hoffe trotzdem darauf das auch aus dir mal ein Mensch wird der sich nicht mit Irgendwelchen Pseudobehauptungen Profilieren muss denn das und ich hoffe du erkennst das irgendwann, ist echt Armselig !

@Martin ......Dito !



Gruss schadstoff


----------



## Johnnie Walker (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

Alles klar


----------



## Paddy 15 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

hi leuts
naja das bild ist ja nochnet da |kopfkrat
aber egal das könnte ne lehre sein wie schnell man sich in ******** reiten kann (ohne jmanden anzuspielen)|rolleyes
ich hab schon lange nach einem ausdruck für sowas gesucht..................mom ich hab einen  ANGLERLATAIN 
das ist es 
so das wollt ich loswerden..........|supergri
mfg Paddy 15 #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Super Stellen zum Hecht fangen*

So Leute Schluss jetzt! Ich dachte wir sind hier unter Erwachsenen.


----------

